# Active Grille Shutter Importance



## skmathew2 (Jul 7, 2016)

I bought a Cruze that had gone into a ditch and everything was repaired except the Active Grille Shutter (Eco model only)

If you search "Cruz ECO shutter grille explained" it will explain everything about it. 

Anyways i got a quote for $525 to replace it. Supposedly this shutter only saves about .5mpg so it doesn't seem worth it but my concern is that the check engine light won't go away even after clearing the codes and I am also concerned that the shutter function might be used for more than just improving mpg such as a cooling function. 

Essentially asking if its worth the $525?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It's controlled by the fuel pump, so shouldn't effect the engine... But the code will never ever go away unless you just silence the fuel pump all together through tuning. Or somehow mimic the shutters.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

will the car reach proper operating temp w/o them being operable?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Most of that is the labor to remove the front bumper, insert the grill and hook it up, and then put the front bumper back on.


----------



## wikiriki (Dec 11, 2013)

obermd said:


> Most of that is the labor to remove the front bumper, insert the grill and hook it up, and then put the front bumper back on.


So, I'm guessing this is essentially the procedure for replacing the active grille shutter. Are there any details or more descriptive instructions you can provide or point me to before I dive into this replacement on my 2015 Cruze Diesel?


----------

